# Another night in the hole...



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Went out tonight on the Sheyenne and did ok tonight, I got a 6.8/9.13 and my buddy got a 10.8/6.3/5.7. Got picts 4 of them. Craig


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I got in late from drill, long weekend, but I'm up for it tonite, call when you are ready!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Sorry Mike tonight won't work we have a banquet tonight so it will be at leasr 10:30 b4 I get off. How's wed for you? Craig


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Give me a call, the only for sure NoGO is Tuesday nite, but other than that I'm good. Cruise by the spillway after you get off, I may be there. Bring your good luck :lol:


----------

